# Charleston with a toddler - any restaurant recommendations?



## alterwisser (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

I know there was a thread recently about Charleston and I have that one bookmarked.

We are travelling to Charleston over Christmas, with our 3 year old son. We usually take him everywhere, and he's well behaved in Restaurants (if he isn't we use the kid approved tranquilizer called YouTube)

Any recommendations? I am not looking for family style restaurants, but rather GOOD restaurants that are also somewhat kid friendly (not super loud music, for example, or super cramped) ...

Thx!


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

Knyfeknerd is the one to ask but he's not often around these days. Shoot him pm?


----------



## bkultra (Dec 13, 2016)

He's still around... I had one of panda's knives I was asked to send to him. He was added in the passaround last minute, but Panda should be able to reach him for you if need be.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> Knyfeknerd is the one to ask but he's not often around these days. Shoot him pm?



Cool. Thanks!

I checked out some of the places mentioned in the last thread, and I don't even have enough days to go to all the places I'd like to. Husk and Fig were booked, but I have reservations at Poogans Porch, Slightly North of Broad, Macintosh and the Grocery, for now. Fast and French as well as the Fat Hen are on the list as well ...!


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner, I'm assuming you've already came and left? What did you end up checking out? I was on the west coast Christmas week but from what I've heard we had some great weather that week.


----------

